
Is it possible to quit Google? - ukdm
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18777671
======
Zenst
Must be a slow news day as it isn't that hard to use the internet without
using any google products. How the article failed to list alternative search
engines is somewhat supprising and seemed to be more a privacy min-rant if
anything.

Simple answear yes you can avoid google whilst using the internet. Just as you
can read the news from other sources instead of the BBC, all things being
equal.

Still suppose it highlights that consumers have a choice, even if those
alternative choices are not listed or highlighted - they are out there if you
so wish.

------
jgeorge
I swore off most of Google about 6 months ago or so. Contrary to apparently
popular opinion, there's a whole big Internet out there that isn't part of
Google.

I still use Search at work, solely because the project I'm currently working
on (last 12 months or so) requires a lot of searching for information, and my
browser history with google is helpful in determining places I have/have not
already searched when altering search terms. Other than that, I can count on
my fingers the number of times I hit a Google product each week, and usually
have fingers left over.

